# N + 1, What is your +1?



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry, to explain the formula to anyone who doesn't know. "N" being the total number of bikes you currently own, "+1" is the next bike you want. There is always another bike. 
As the title suggests, what is your current " +1".
Name the new bike on your wish list.
It's been 16 hours since my last purchase.I am back thinking of a Cro-mo SS, Ridgid 29er.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Mmmm - well I arleady have a XC race dually, a XC based freeride bike (All mountain I guess), A roadie and a SS. 

I'd like to replace the XC race dually frame - just for the sake of it. Replace some parts on the All mountain bike to lighten it up, possibly get some new forks and a bigger frame for the SS and get some new wheels for the roadie. 

With that being said - My next bike will likely be a new XC race frame, looking at BMC fourstroke, Rocky mountain element and others.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

That sounds like N + 1 to a tee. There is always another bike or upgrade.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

hmm i have a Fat Heckler and a Anorexic Heckler maybe a VP free or a V10 would be a nice addition to the stable...

then again i do like TR's SS 29er


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Good call on the VP Free Jimmy :thumbsup: 

Hmm, I guess swapping the 1x1 frame for a Brooklyn Machine Works park bike or Evil Imperial - still SS...

Hmm now what's that Dude, where's my car by-line, "and then, and then.......and then !!!"


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I have the SS 29er and I have 3/4 of an SS roadie and 3/4 of a fixie so I am thinking my +1's are to get the 3/4 bikes to be full bikes.

IF I was going to have a +1 after those are built up it would be a geared 29er I reckon.
Definitely a 4th 700cc wheeled bike though.


----------



## aaron01 (May 17, 2006)

I'm now the happy onwer of a cannondale rush & bianchi roadie after finially offloading many of my bikes  but my new +1 is to be a raliegh XXIX waiting till November for it to be delievered, after seeing TR on the clown bike I figured they must be cool


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

A special 26 inch steel frame made from very nice tubes and built by a builder who I have not decided on yet. Something like Jones, Strong, Wolfhound or maybe even Scapin. Can be used as ss, geared or Rohloff equiped. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

My +1 is currently in build up phase, a Niner SIR9. Big wheels and disc brakes, I'm joining the 21 century...


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

xc/trails dually

on a budget - giant anthem or trance
for something different the BMC


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

cruz said:


> . Something like Jones, Strong,


The name alone is worth it, hey? 

My N +1...can I REALLY choose another..reeeeaaalllyy...I want a 29er FS with gears...yes, I want it alllllllllllllll :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

mereel said:


> xc/trails dually
> 
> on a budget - giant anthem or trance
> for something different the BMC


I am selling my 06 Trance 3 med size , 8 months old ,$1500.00 if you are interested.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Just bought my latest N+1.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...30033872831&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
Perfect for playing at PG's house [=verb /cut sik/pump efficiently]


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

A progress report on one of my N+1's.
Just need some replacement brake hoods, bar tape and to hook up the brakes and she is good to go.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Turner RFX for sure, maybe a spot though, decisions decisions


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

TR/Others, I may have a 650c/27" wheelset for sale if I buy this s/h track bike tomorrow.
(N+2)


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Just bought my latest N+1.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...30033872831&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> Perfect for playing at PG's house [=verb /cut sik/pump efficiently]


another Mangoose eh looks perfect for the pump track


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

My +1 is a SLINGSHOT frame. Either the geared 26" or the singlespeed 29er.

The thought of passing people on 'half a bike' amuses me. Sure, they look like they could snap at anytime.....but that adds to the fun.


----------



## mcoccia (May 7, 2004)

I have a blur classic, a nomad and a banshee scirocco freeride hardtail which I built up, never rode stripped down and may or may not sell the frame.

My +1 will be a blur XC built around the new XTR with Mavic SLR wheels. I already have the 2007 Fox F100 fork, Ritchey bars and stem, King titanium headset, Gobi seat and Thomson post. All I need is the frame, wheels and groupset. Hope to have the bike built up in November.

That gives me to about January before I start thinking of a +1.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Dillon said:


> TR/Others, I may have a 650c/27" wheelset for sale if I buy this s/h track bike tomorrow.
> (N+2)


Dill, while my wife is looking the other way, we need to talk.Sssshhhhh.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Either a Ventana ElFuego or a Yeti ASR. A lightweight duallie with 80mms of travel:thumbsup: 
If the budget can't stretch that far, a Giant Anthem.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Gordyau said:


> Dill, while my wife is looking the other way, we need to talk.Sssshhhhh.


:thumbsup: they're yours for $100 buddy, picked up the bike just then....passing on a bargain, lovely hubs.
I already have a 700C wheelset ready to go...


----------



## scotty01 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I guess this is my +1 or maybe just a +0.5 as the rest should be here early next week! And it should only take me a month or two to put it together. I think it would be bad luck to talk about the next +1 before the first ride.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Winner, look here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/06-GIANT-Anthem...6996456QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

my +1 would be a SC Nomad with 36's on it, but my only chance would be if i were to win Gold Lotto. 

For now, My one and only, do-it-all is a Reign 2.5 [ has much more bling than a 3, not enough for a 2 ] which comes in at 15.4kgs for a 6" travel bike. i would love a set of Pikes for it to complete my upgrades, however, i dont think its in the budget according to my Minister for Finance. 

G


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

My +1 is an Iron Horse Sunday Elite, in fact there is a small one sitting in FTR at the moment.

I'm afraid that I am in the same boat as Pitto, since my chances of buying this bike rest firmly in the lap of the lotto gods:madman:


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Is that what you were doing in FTR on Saturday SC....Fairy? Go on.....you know you want to. 

My +1 would be a SC Blur LT with lots of nice kit....but there's too much else happening in life at the moment to even really think too much about that. I'll just keep riding the Giant NRS3++ for a while longer. It's a 3++ as there's not much left standard on the bike anymore.

I am shopping for another bike though. For my 4 yr old son. I want to get him one of these;









.......but it is a bit big for him. So it looks like I'll have to get him something like this instead;


----------



## JDBAUS (May 19, 2006)

Wow that mini Giant is a classic, disc taps on such mini forks. If you put an 8" disc it would be almost as big as the wheel. Perfect for people with little legs and downhill dreams...

So N = 05 Specialized Enduro, Da Bomb Sputnik in sexy flame, and a hot fixed gear roadie. 

+1 = either a monocog 29er (to make the possible return to Bris trails fun) or a Cane Creek Double Barrel shock for the Enduro if I move to Vancouver instead.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

GiantPete said:


> Is that what you were doing in FTR on Saturday SC....Fairy? Go on.....you know you want to.
> 
> My +1 would be a SC Blur LT with lots of nice kit....but there's too much else happening in life at the moment to even really think too much about that. I'll just keep riding the Giant NRS3++ for a while longer. It's a 3++ as there's not much left standard on the bike anymore.
> 
> ...


Cool  hows the chainguid on it, classic.

i dare say it would be a bit big for both Wenji and Dogtank for that matter..........

G


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep - that little Giant is a ripper. 20" wheels but with disk tabs on the little forks, chain guide etc. It's a proper little MTB with proper bottom bracket, cranks, fork steerer, stem headset, grip shifter etc. THe frame is all alloy where most kids bikes are steel and HEAVY. But it's just a bit too big for the boy. So it will have to be the 16" wheeled Giant Animator. Then I'll have a Giant, my daughter has her Giant MTX 250 (24" wheels) and the boy will have his Giant Animator. Does anyone see a pattern here?

And why is it called an Animator? Is that meant to be a tough name? For someone who draws cartoons?

So it looks like the 20" MTB will have to wait a year or two. I hope they still make equally cool kids MTBs when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I like your style Em :thumbsup: , I too would like a Sunday for Sundays, but it wouldn't be justified as it takes all day to go DH'ing, I'd hardly use it like the FRM...  

Last night I put a freewheel on my yellow roadie, ahhhh that's better  of course it tried to buck me off rolling down the driveway when it had a fixed rear wheel :nono:

There are now 7 bikes in our garage !!!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> Last night I put a freewheel on my yellow roadie, ahhhh that's better  of course it tried to buck me off rolling down the driveway when it had a fixed rear wheel :nono:


It knew you were about to violate it with that freewheel.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got off the phone to a bike shop I was recommended in my pursuit of a proper track frame.
Looks like I have a NEW +1.
Pics later this afternoon hopefully.


----------



## DJM (May 16, 2005)

I've already got waaay to many bikes, but after seing some of the 29'ers rolling over everything at the Scott 24 hour, I'm thinking a rigid singlespeed 29'er. Maybe something cheap and rigid just to have a go, perhaps a GT Peace 9R or something similar.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

TR said:


> Just got off the phone to a bike shop I was recommended in my pursuit of a proper track frame.
> Looks like I have a NEW +1.
> Pics later this afternoon hopefully.


So 4 incomplete bikes then ?


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

GiantPete said:


> Is that what you were doing in FTR on Saturday SC....Fairy? Go on.....you know you want to.
> 
> [/IMG]


Pete - I must confess I went into FTR for the sole purpose of having a drool over the Sunday....I am sooooooo tempted :thumbsup:

Dillon - I agree it is difficult to justify spending all those dollars for something I won't get to ride much (might have to quit my day job).....but I do plan to take up DH racing if I buy it  .


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

Current Ns:- Orange 5, Avanti Competitor Pro SS/clown bike, Norco Sasquatch for commuting & DJs, a Norco Ryde I don't use much and a pink girls BMX (with tassles)

N+1? Varies between a DH bike (theres a 222 for sale on the other place) & a rigid steel 29'er SS. Briefly considered a fixie but I'm not cool, brave or skilled enough for one . Maybe that Giant, if you can drop the seatpost a bit more...

SC Fairy - sounds like you've got the perfect justification to get a DH bike to me. After a few podium finishes its sponsorship and bye-bye day job  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Dogtank said:


> After a few podium finishes its sponsorship and bye-bye day job  :thumbsup:


bah, and a pay cut


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

GiantPete said:


> Is that what you were doing in FTR on Saturday SC....Fairy? Go on.....you know you want to.
> 
> My +1 would be a SC Blur LT with lots of nice kit....but there's too much else happening in life at the moment to even really think too much about that. I'll just keep riding the Giant NRS3++ for a while longer. It's a 3++ as there's not much left standard on the bike anymore.
> 
> ...


Pete, LazyRay's son has one of those 20" Giants. Ryan is 9 yo, his is metallic light blue.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Dillon said:


> :thumbsup: they're yours for $100 buddy, picked up the bike just then....passing on a bargain, lovely hubs.
> I already have a 700C wheelset ready to go...


Dill, I didn't realise they were a fixed wheelset, can I make them freewheel?
I was reading the other day about flip-flop hubs, fixed one side freewheel the other.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> So 4 incomplete bikes then ?


Not for long Pickle.  
Cranks will be here tomorrow and 3 of them should be rideable on the weekend.

Anyone need a commuter frame??
The brown frame and fork is here to be swapped for beers.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

TR - Spiffing 80's fluoro yellow, you need the lycra to match now... to cruise along Old Northern Rd ...
how much was it ?

Gordy - I believe it can take a freewheel on the fixed side and this is a one sided hub, just like my other wheel. Not sure if you can use the rim's braking surface either, they're not machined, don't look perfectly flat either...
You're not bound to buy them anyhow :thumbsup: a couple others have expressed interest or I'll keep them for the hubs.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> TR - Spiffing 80's fluoro yellow, you need the lycra to match now... to cruise along Old Northern Rd ...


Dillon
My thoughts exactly!!!!  
I am sure Rhino can find me a fluorescent lycra skinsuit somewhere.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Damn it ! if only all TR's comments weren't deleted elsewhere, I could find all his swearing on the bible about not EVER riding on the road and wanting to run roadies out of the lane 

From which shop did you get it and how much ?
The guy I got mine off said this place has a lot of the special track stuff
Ridgway's Cycles
609 Stafford Rd Stafford West QLD 4053
ph: (07) 3355 9653


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> Damn it ! if only all TR's comments weren't deleted elsewhere, I could find all his swearing on the bible about not EVER riding on the road and wanting to run roadies out of the lane
> 
> From which shop did you get it and how much ?
> The guy I got mine off said this place has a lot of the special track stuff
> ...


Aaaaaaaaah there is a benefit to being banned.  
Yep I have been to Ridgway's a few times over the passt week.
Awesome shop if you are into old school.
I was actually talking to a bike rep there who put me onto Caboolture Cycles.
Rang them and they said they had a frame but did not seem too enthusiastic (probably because of the size and colour??).
Paid $200 for frame, fork, seatpost and headset which is not ass good ass your deal but still a lot cheaper than I have seen this size frame go for on ebay lately.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I shouldn't even be thinking of getting another bike but just found a nice Trek 7500 for a really great price that will become a great cross bike with just a little work and some better parts. I'll just have to replace the factory Trek chromo forks for something lighter and while I'm at it will install a new headset, stem, and carbon bar to bring the bike down to a good fighting weight.

It will be great to be rolling some big wheels on a fully rigid frame.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Gordyau said:


> Pete, LazyRay's son has one of those 20" Giants. Ryan is 9 yo, his is metallic light blue.


My 9yr old daughter has the Giant MTX250 which is the 24" wheel version. The black one I posted is the MTX150 which has 20" wheels. I think my boy will fit something like that when he's about 6. They are great little bikes. Especially when you compare them with the chain store crap out there. :thumbsup:

The Giant Animator has the 16" wheels and is a perfect fit at the moment. I tried my son on one last weekend and he thought it was cool. It goes with his new Met helmet with the flames on it. He loved his helmet so much that he wore it to bed last Saturday night. My wife/ex/the boys mother - pick whichever one you like, had to creep in after he was asleep and take it off.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*mate, its N+3 for me*

I've an old-school steel Peugeot road bike, and an '05 Kona Kula HT mtb. What would be next.....

*N+1* would be a geared steel 29er hard tail, I'm thinking a On One Inbred. If I like the 29er experience, I'd probably convert this to a rigid SS, and then it would be on to...

*N+2*, which would be a duallie 29er, maybe a Turner Sultan, Niner Bikes RIP, or Ventana. MMMmmmmmm, nice.

*N+3* is a new roadbike, nothing flash, maybe a custom steel with 105 or equiv Campag, or maybe one of the less expensive carbon offerings.

I dont want much really


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Dillon said:


> There are now 7 bikes in our garage !!!


But not one that's suitable for SEQ trails:madman:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Dunno where you ride Pete ?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

OK I now have an ex-+1 as I got the SS roadie completed tonight.
A little short in the TT but the saddle to BB length is the same as my El Comandante so it should be OK I guess?!?!?!
Might need to tweak the gearing a little from 42/15 though as I was reduced to walking up my driveway on the test ride.
Just waiting on my cranks to arrive for the track bike and I should be zooming around Chandler with Rhino by the weekend.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Dillon said:


> TR - Spiffing 80's fluoro yellow, you need the lycra to match now... to cruise along Old Northern Rd ...
> how much was it ?
> 
> Gordy - I believe it can take a freewheel on the fixed side and this is a one sided hub, just like my other wheel. Not sure if you can use the rim's braking surface either, they're not machined, don't look perfectly flat either...
> You're not bound to buy them anyhow :thumbsup: a couple others have expressed interest or I'll keep them for the hubs.


I'll pass Dill, keep the hubs , you never know.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

TR - you realise you HAVE to ride those bikes ON the road now ? I am getting a 20t freewheel tomorrow night, so will be trying 48-20 as 48-22 will be too slow on the flat I feel. A big difference in gearing 2 teeth in the rear makes, a 1:2.4 ratio vs 1:2.2, I couldn't get up the driveway either on 48-16 (1:3!)

Gordy - no worries, they're nice


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> TR - you realise you HAVE to ride those bikes ON the road now ? I am getting a 20t freewheel tomorrow night, so will be trying 48-20 as 48-22 will be too slow on the flat I feel. A big difference in gearing 2 teeth in the rear makes, a 1:2.4 ratio vs 1:2.2, I couldn't get up the driveway either on 48-16 (1:3!)
> 
> Gordy - no worries, they're nice


Actually thinking about taking my boys for a ride along the bike paths at Redcliffe on Sunday.
There is always cycle paths?!?!?! Maybe a little "touring"??
Fluoro bike will probably (but not guaranteed) be saved for the track.
I want to have a chat to Rhino about an idea I have had where we go and go and ride track somewhere for a while and then go ride MTB. Ipswich has an old velodrome as does Toowoomba.I wonder where else has velo and trails close to each other?!?!?!?! 
I am thinking I will give 42/15 a go, but I also have a 17t cog so may drop down to that.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

TR said:


> I wonder where else has velo and trails close to each other?!?!?!?!


Nerang.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

GiantPete said:


> Nerang.


Cool.
That is 3 places.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Go race BMX, you know you want to ...


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

My 'N' - Soma Juice - rigid geared 29er.

My '+1' - a custom made 29er frame in either titanium or steel. Failing that, something like a Niner or Moots or Asylum would do nicely...

On a (slightly) separate note - good to see that there are more people wanting to get 29ers! All I can say is go for it! You won't be disappointed...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve_N said:


> My 'N' - Soma Juice - rigid geared 29er.
> 
> My '+1' - a custom made 29er frame in either titanium or steel. Failing that, something like a Niner or Moots or Asylum would do nicely...


Steve
Not wanting to sound smart here but that is a HUGE step down from a custom built frame to a Made in Taiwan Niner.
I have ridden a Niner and they are very nice but the difference in quality between them and my Ventana is very noticeable let alone the quality difference between them and Shannon's Blacksheep or Moots.

Gotta agree that the demand for 29er's is growing every day.
Just a shame that most of the importers are ignoring the demand and we are so limited in the factory built basic models.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

TR said:


> Steve
> Not wanting to sound smart here but that is a HUGE step down from a custom built frame to a Made in Taiwan Niner.
> I have ridden a Niner and they are very nice but the difference in quality between them and my Ventana is very noticeable let alone the quality difference between them and Shannon's Blacksheep or Moots.
> 
> ...


That's cool TR. I understand and I agree with you. It would be a step down. Ultimately though, I would like custom, but if funds won't allow then I may have to set the bar a little lower. A guy can dream though!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve_N said:


> That's cool TR. I understand and I agree with you. It would be a step down. Ultimately though, I would like custom, but if funds won't allow then I may have to set the bar a little lower. A guy can dream though!


Just dont dream so low Steve.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I find that running a 42:16 on 630/28 (27 inch) wheels works really well on my SS road bike as it gives me 70 gear inches... this accomodates some good extended cruising speed (mid to high 20's), ability to sprint into the low to mid 30's with ease, and still leaves something for long climbs. The 630's dial up a little faster than 700's so I like them in stop and go situations where a little more accelleration comes in handy but they don't climb quite as well as 700's. 

The 48:20 looks like it works out to 64 or 68 gear inches depending on your wheel size (630 or 700 c) which seems to be a good all round gear range. For flat out riding and speed I'd opt for even higher gearing even if I had to walk the bike up my driveway or a few hilly sections.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> Steve
> Not wanting to sound smart here but that is a HUGE step down from a custom built frame to a Made in Taiwan Niner.
> I have ridden a Niner and they are very nice but the difference in quality between them and my Ventana is very noticeable let alone the quality difference between them and Shannon's Blacksheep or Moots.
> 
> ...


Hey quit knocking the Niner, just cause it's made in Taiwan, means nothing these days. OK quality of the welds isn't as pretty as others out there, but a weld is still a weld! ANd compare the prices, huge difference between a custom bike and a niner...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> Hey quit knocking the Niner, just cause it's made in Taiwan, means nothing these days. OK quality of the welds isn't as pretty as others out there, but a weld is still a weld! ANd compare the prices, huge difference between a custom bike and a niner...


But not a huge price difference between the Made in Taiwan Niner and the Ventana though Ray.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Meoow.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

PNW said:


> Either a Ventana ElFuego or a Yeti ASR. A lightweight duallie with 80mms of travel:thumbsup:
> If the budget can't stretch that far, a Giant Anthem.


Pete, look at the parts, weight and the price of this.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/10dayfantom_team07.htm


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Interesting. The SID fork is worth half the value alone, but that is the only thing I don't need for the +1. I already have the best XC fork available:thumbsup: 
It's abit short on disc brakes and wheels aswell.
Could you find me a Santa Cruz Blur XC for that price, I might consider that
The Anthem from HongKong is tempting, that's where I got my present steed from:thumbsup:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Like this Pete?

Size: Medium 

Price: $1150.00 usd

Product Condition: Very Good 

Text of Ad 

This 2005 Santa Cruz Blur XC is in awesome shape. This frame includes a Black anodized medium frame with a Fox RP3 rear shock , Brand new race face X-Type bottom bracket.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

cruz said:


> Like this Pete?
> 
> Size: Medium
> 
> ...


 I'd only consider a brand new one from TC's, full warranty, you know what I'm saying


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> But not a huge price difference between the Made in Taiwan Niner and the Ventana though Ray.


What's with the made in Taiwan bashing??? Anyway, my Niner is steel, it will last longer than your Aluminium Ventana, so there...rft:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> What's with the made in Taiwan bashing??? Anyway, my Niner is steel, it will last longer than your Aluminium Ventana, so there...rft:


Not bashing Taiwanese bikes at all Ray. In fact I always roll my eyes when I see the Taiwanese bashing that goes on over here.
All I was originally saying is that Steve_N had said his dream bike was a custom and then he said he would settle for a Niner.
In my opinion that seemed a strange compromise.

You jumped in and stood up for the Niner but said that they had lower quality welds etc and I said but for a similar price to what you could get a hand built Ventana (with beautiful welds) for.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> Not bashing Taiwanese bikes at all Ray. In fact I always roll my eyes when I see the Taiwanese bashing that goes on over here.
> All I was originally saying is that Steve_N had said his dream bike was a custom and then he said he would settle for a Niner.
> In my opinion that seemed a strange compromise.
> 
> You jumped in and stood up for the Niner but said that they had lower quality welds etc and I said but for a similar price to what you could get a hand built Ventana (with beautiful welds) for.


Whoah... I said the quality of the welds, wasn't as pretty. How a weld looks, really has no effect at the end of the day, it's all purely asethetics. Your comparing a steel frame to an AL one, shouldn't you be comparing the Ventana more to the EMD9, similiar materials, bigger price difference?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> Whoah... I said the quality of the welds, wasn't as pretty. How a weld looks, really has no effect at the end of the day, it's all purely asethetics. Your comparing a steel frame to an AL one, shouldn't you be comparing the Ventana more to the EMD9, similiar materials, bigger price difference?


But Ray
From talking to Sshannon the price difference is not that different.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> But Ray
> From talking to Sshannon the price difference is not that different.


But TR, you should never state your rebuttal beginning with but, it means you got nothing...

I see the point your making. It defies logic to some degree yes. But a similar scenerio, Santa Cruz are a lot like NIner, they don't make their own bikes in a hands on way like VEntana do, but are also considered a boutique brand. You wouldn't say the workmanship of the two comparable bikes is equivilent, but they are both popular, why is it so??? Or what makes a person want to lust over a Giant, or a Cannondale? To each their own...


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

You guys are comfusing 
I'm sure a Niner is great but a hand crafted Ventana for alittle more doh, where's the arguement.
And then you start comparing Ventana's with knock 'em out a thousand a week Santa Cruz's:madman:


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Ride bike. Have fun. Simple.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PNW said:


> You guys are comfusing
> I'm sure a Niner is great but a hand crafted Ventana for alittle more doh, where's the arguement.
> And then you start comparing Ventana's with knock 'em out a thousand a week Santa Cruz's:madman:


No argument from me there Pete.
In fact I am done on this topic.
Ray has me confused as to what his argument actually is frankly.
It certainly had little to do with my original comments to Steve_N.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

GiantPete said:


> Ride bike. Have fun. Simple.


Oh come on GP, play the game


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Ray will reply in 3 days time and start it again


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Ray will reply in 3 days time and start it again


In the mean time...let's starting making up nasty stories about him!!!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

All my +1's are Ex+1's now.
Fixie is built too.  
So now I have 3 SS bikes with 700c wheels


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

That trackie nearly looks as bright as a Full Face helmet I saw somewhere today. Great to see both bikes up and running. Have a blast at Chandler.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> That trackie nearly looks as bright as a Full Face helmet I saw somewhere today. Great to see both bikes up and running. Have a blast at Chandler.


Yeah that safety orange helmet was very bright hey Gordy??
Hopefully I will have a blast and not end up carved up!!


----------



## Davos1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Very stylish collection 
see what you mean about "highlighter yellow"


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

But you like it Dave.
I know you do.


----------



## Davos1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Indeed mate- very nice 
I need one


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

N= GT Idrive 5 duallie, Salsa Ala Carte hardtail, Marin Hawk Hill single speed.
+1 would have to be the '07 Santa Cruz Superlight (Drool)


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hud said:


> +1 would have to be the '07 Santa Cruz Superlight (Drool)


Yep
Been there done that.
Now JimmyAU is loving it.


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

TR said:


> All my +1's are Ex+1's now.
> Fixie is built too.
> So now I have 3 SS bikes with 700c wheels


maybe you could trade them for something decent


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jimmy L said:


> maybe you could trade them for something decent


You go first Ellsworth boy.


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

scotty01 said:


> Well I guess this is my +1 or maybe just a +0.5 as the rest should be here early next week! And it should only take me a month or two to put it together. I think it would be bad luck to talk about the next +1 before the first ride.


I was in the process of checking the bling, putting little ticks into the boxes when Oh Oh.......:skep:

never mind you enjoy the pedalling.


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

TR said:


> You go first Ellsworth boy.


nah I'd prefer to bury you racing on any of those


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jimmy L said:


> nah I'd prefer to bury you on any of those


You should find a better hobby than alcohol poisoning.


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

TR said:


> You should find a better hobby than alcohol poisoning.


My bikes are all in bits so I'm a bit bummed ATM. Just because I'm teasing you doesn't mean I don't respect you. 

I have to go drown my sorrows on Mtbdirt now, I'll see you over there ?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jimmy L said:


> My bikes are all in bits so I'm a bit bummed ATM. Just because I'm teasing you doesn't mean I don't respect you.
> 
> I have to go drown my sorrows on Mtbdirt now, I'll see you over there ?


Not likely.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

TR said:


> All my +1's are Ex+1's now.
> Fixie is built too.
> So now I have 3 SS bikes with 700c wheels


what are you going to do with them ?  you do know they're road bikes for the ROAD, or at least track 

Road my first roadie today, finished building it at 11pm last night, woke up at 4:30am !  did 100 clicks in ~3h45m. With 48-20 gearing it was effortless, wow it's all too easy riding on those bikes  Sure pissed some people off I think  
We still saw a few crashes, what the...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes roadies seem to have a problem staying on thier bikes. I hope the lady who was hit by a car at the Coast was ok, she didn't look well when we came past. Good to see there was lots of help though.


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

Dillon said:


> what are you going to do with them ?  you do know they're road bikes for the ROAD, or at least track
> 
> Road my first roadie today, finished building it at 11pm last night, woke up at 4:30am !  did 100 clicks in ~3h45m. With 48-20 gearing it was effortless, wow it's all too easy riding on those bikes  Sure pissed some people off I think
> We still saw a few crashes, what the...


Crashes....what on earth happened there???.

Guess you'd have to be pretty careful on those super technical bus trails:eekster:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

LazyRay was one of the crashes. Touched a wheel in the group he was riding in, three of them went down and someone rode over LR. Bit of skin missing, some bruises and a story to tell.


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

ooops!!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> what are you going to do with them ?  you do know they're road bikes for the ROAD, or at least track
> 
> Road my first roadie today, finished building it at 11pm last night, woke up at 4:30am !  did 100 clicks in ~3h45m. With 48-20 gearing it was effortless, wow it's all too easy riding on those bikes  Sure pissed some people off I think
> We still saw a few crashes, what the...


I think I have found a new love.
Headed to Chandler with Rhino today and churned out a few laps.
Had a blast once the initial nerves passed.
Very fast and the banked walls are pretty intimdiating at first
Think I did alright (for a rookie, hey Rhino??).

Nice hat by the way Rhino.

Also took the SS roadie for a spin with my middle son, Dominic yesterday.
Again it was great fun and it will certainly be ridden again in the future.
You never know Dillon.
I may even ride it on the road.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> LazyRay was one of the crashes. Touched a wheel in the group he was riding in, three of them went down and someone rode over LR. Bit of skin missing, some bruises and a story to tell.


That crazy mixed up kid!!!


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

TR said:


> I think I have found a new love.
> Headed to Chandler with Rhino today and churned out a few laps.
> Had a blast once the initial nerves passed.
> Very fast and the banked walls are pretty intimdiating at first
> ...


www.roadgrime.com.au - check it out - right up your alley. 

Bloody roadie.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

GiantPete said:


> www.roadgrime.com.au - sheck it out - right up your alley.
> 
> Bloody roadie.


Nope.
Cannot go there.
Not that I would want to.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Pete.
When is your next bike path ride??
Keen to get out on my fixie again.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

... I might be able to sit down by Tuesday evening 

My Dad did great ! about 3h55m.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

TR said:


> Hey Pete.
> When is your next bike path ride??
> Keen to get out on my fixie again.


Tuesday - as far as I can tell at this stage.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

GiantPete said:


> Tuesday - as far as I can tell at this stage.


Hmmmmmm.
Might be "racing" track on Tuesday night.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

I did my weekly session at Murarrie this arvo, strong northerly gale, you guys who did the Brissie to Coast had it tough then, NOT 
Bloody roadies.
I'm in training to do the bike leg of the Noosa Tri, so only two more week of road work then it's over, damn I love mountain biking


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

PNW said:


> I'd only consider a brand new one from TC's, full warranty, you know what I'm saying


You guys are comfusing 
I'm sure a Niner is great but a hand crafted Ventana for alittle more doh, where's the arguement.
And then you start comparing Ventana's with knock 'em out a thousand a week Santa Cruz's

Pete, you are the confused one I think??? You say Ventana's are the bee knees, but a previous post of your has you wanting a blur or anthem. By your own posting, you allude a desire to own one of these lesser bikes, why when you say a Ventana is better?

My comments were basically trying to state that everyone has their differences of opinion, some people like different things, that is all good. I own a Niner yes, to me it is more appealing than the Ventana, not saying the ventana isn't a quality bike, it is, however the Niner does it more for me. I've got to live with it, I think I'll manage.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

*yawn* we've moved on Ray


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Dillon said:


> *yawn* we've moved on Ray


Feeling tired today Dillion??? Well, some of us have lives and don't spend our weekends online, so our responses may be a little slow... Anyway, Like I said, I can live with what I've got, it will be ridable this week, so I plan on riding it, and smiling...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> Well, some of us have lives and don't spend our weekends online, so our responses may be a little slow...


And some of us have the internet at home  (and still manage to get out and ride and have fun).


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> And some of us have the internet at home  (and still manage to get out and ride and have fun).


Just like some of who go fishing while at work...

And the fish are biting hard for a Monday...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

One warning for all of you trouble makers and argumentative types. If you continue to talk about bikes on this web site then there is a good chance you will be banned. Then what will you do????? Huh, huh, huh?

Now, about this fishing?


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

No competition but I think I got one up on you TR. I now have 4 SS's ... 16" 20" 26" and 700C.
Gordy will be on a mission to get 5.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> No competition but I think I got one up on you TR. I now have 4 SS's ... 16" 20" 26" and 700C.
> Gordy will be on a mission to get 5.


What about the little one you had at the Clunker Classic???
That was smaller than 16" wasn't it???


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

That is the 16"


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> That is the 16"


OK.
I thought it was smaller than that is all.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

So I need a 16", 20", 24", 26" and a 29" just to stay in front of you guys.
I have 1 and a half ss's so far.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I have a 24" rear wheel on my 4X bike but it has gears ...


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

In my garage are 16", 20", 26" and 29" ss, the littler ones belong to the kids though...THere's also a few geared 26ers in there too. Actually my garage is a mini Bicycle Revolution, lots of old bits laying around...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Stop it Ray, for some reason, I'm finding you very attractive.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> Stop it Ray, for some reason, I'm finding you very attractive.


Ewwwww!!!!!!!1


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> Stop it Ray, for some reason, I'm finding you very attractive.


WHOAH!!! Gordy, settle yourself down there a bit mate...what did I do this time??? Why doesn't it work like this with the girls???


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

... cos bicycle riding is gay ...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

No, bike collecting is attractive.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Here is one of my latest +1's.
Bought it as a complete track bike with 27" wheels, changed to 700c wheels I had, plus freewheel, chain, seat, brakes, brake levers and commuting accessories ... yes it does look cluttered now  but it does it's job very damn well !  runs 48-20 gearing and averages 27-28 kph on my undulating 14km commute. Hadn't ridden a roadie ever before last week, damn they eat the hills up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JDBAUS (May 19, 2006)

Oh Dillon what have you done to that beautiful frame? Get rid of those silly brakes and that lazy freeewheel and let it roll free like God intended it to. Other than that, nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

My +1 has finally seen some dirt too. Another 700c bike...:nono: Very happy with it so far!

No camera, so no pics, sorry


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

You're all freaks.  

MTBR - My Track Bike Review?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

JDBAUS said:


> Oh Dillon what have you done to that beautiful frame? Get rid of those silly brakes and that lazy freeewheel and let it roll free like God intended it to. Other than that, nice bike :thumbsup:


Aaaaaaaagghhh!!!!
Have to agree. That poor track bike!!!
Get thee down to Bicycle Revolution and relieve that poor bike of its burden.
Nice looking frame though.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I don't see JDB and TR riding track bikes on the road EVERYday and without brakes ...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> I don't see JDB and TR riding track bikes on the road EVERYday and without brakes ...


That is becausse TRACK bikes are not meant to be ridden on the ROAD wiith or without brakes!!!


----------



## JDBAUS (May 19, 2006)

Actually my commuter is a 1/2 brake fixed gear I got of Rhino. The front brake is only for show, and couldn't stop me from above walking speed. I do about a 20-30km commute home from the gym on this puppy every other day. Admittedly Townsville is very flat and there isn't much traffic around at 7:30PM. That said my legs are turning into high spinning tree trunks thanks to this bike and a 39/15 gearing. (Soon to be 42/15)


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> That is becausse TRACK bikes are not meant to be ridden on the ROAD wiith or without brakes!!!


What about TRACK or ROAD bikes discussion being meant for another site??? you mob of OT post whores.....


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> What about TRACK or ROAD bikes discussion being meant for another site??? you mob of OT post whores.....


While we are at it perhaps you should ONLY discuss your Niner on the Niner forum, Jimmy, SC Fairy and cam only mention their Santa Cruz on that forum etc.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

... only girls ride SC's, track bikes and Niners ...  

Fark so much work to do, and it's a clear day outside


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> ... only girls ride SC's, track bikes and Niners ...
> 
> Fark so much work to do, and it's a clear day outside


And when are you going to find time to get to Bicycle Revolution???


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

What sort of fish would TR be???(other than a silly one, that takes the bait, hook line and sinker...)


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> What sort of fish would TR be???(other than a silly one, that takes the bait, hook line and sinker...)


And what sort of silly fisherman gives up after only catching one fish?!?!?!


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

When he knows it ain't going to get any better than the first fish he catches...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

*I now have the +1*



PNW said:


> Either a Ventana ElFuego or a Yeti ASR. A lightweight duallie with 80mms of travel:thumbsup:
> If the budget can't stretch that far, a Giant Anthem.


I picked up my +1 from Shannon today 
Build day is tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

Nice Pete - very nice....


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Be sure to wear sunnies when you ride that baby Pete, the glare off all those polished bits will blind you otherwise.  

Is the polished frame for looks or as a means of saving weight? I know you are a weight weenie but I'm jus tnot sure how much of a weeneie you are.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Bad Santa said:


> Is the polished frame for looks or as a means of saving weight? I know you are a weight weenie but I'm jus tnot sure how much of a weeneie you are.


Weight of course:madman:  duallies are heavy enough 
I can rub the scratches out of it when it get's crashed aswell:thumbsup:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice ride Winner. An R7 going on the front I presume?


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

cruz said:


> Nice ride Winner. An R7 going on the front I presume?


Yep:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Boy those rockers look thin!  She's looking sweet as Pete, be sure to post a few photos of the completed build hey! :thumbsup:

Are you building her to a target weight, or just building with your dream parts spec? 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

*My N+1 is a SS 29er*

I already have a Waltworks geared 29er, 16 year old Cannondale flat bar road bike, '01 Enduro FSR and a converted 26er rigid SS, but I am liking the SS so am looking for a 29er SS, maybe Zion, GT or Haro Mary.

I really ned to sell some bikes, my living room is like a garage.

Rob


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

cathyandrob said:


> I already have a Waltworks geared 29er, 16 year old Cannondale flat bar road bike, '01 Enduro FSR and a converted 26er rigid SS, but I am liking the SS so am looking for a 29er SS, maybe Zion, GT or Haro Mary.
> 
> I really ned to sell some bikes, my living room is like a garage.
> 
> Rob


You forgot to mention Ventana SS29er there Rob, might be a few dollars more than the others, but Ventana specialise in 29ers and the build quality is exceptional:thumbsup:

LowRider, I'm building it some where between target weight and dream parts, more grams per value dollar 
If I can keep the tyres off it, around 10kg


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

PNW has gone soft ! and must be conquering his weight-weenie affliction ...


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

I think all the Ventana 29ers are aluminium, and I have, to my surprise a bit of a steel man.

The Walt is my first steel bike since I was a kid and I like the look and the feel of it.

Maybe I'm just caught in the 29er steel hype thing.

Rob


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

That is going to be one sweet Ventana Pete.
Rob, the Ventana's ride like no other aluminium frame.
I can feel no difference between my El Commandante and my previous steel Surly (not that a Surly is the best steel frame).


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

TR, aren't you supposed to be riding?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> TR, aren't you supposed to be riding?


7am Gordy.
And I WILL make it.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok, I deserved that. I will be on Dill's ride this morn. Are you doing that ride or your regular roadie ride?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> Ok, I deserved that. I will be on Dill's ride this morn. Are you doing that ride or your regular roadie ride?


I am there for Dill's ride on my SS roadie to keep Dillon company.


----------



## fryshaun (Apr 24, 2006)

My n+1.. fixie #2.. currently (still) awaiting a headset.. damn ultegra managed to have a warped thread and hence won't go on :madman: Should be up and running soon.. also recently acquired a DH bike.. so I suppose n+2, pity thats broken too


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Bad Santa said:


> Yep - that little Giant is a ripper. 20" wheels but with disk tabs on the little forks, chain guide etc. It's a proper little MTB with proper bottom bracket, cranks, fork steerer, stem headset, grip shifter etc. THe frame is all alloy where most kids bikes are steel and HEAVY. But it's just a bit too big for the boy. So it will have to be the 16" wheeled Giant Animator. Then I'll have a Giant, my daughter has her Giant MTX 250 (24" wheels) and the boy will have his Giant Animator. Does anyone see a pattern here?
> 
> And why is it called an Animator? Is that meant to be a tough name? For someone who draws cartoons?
> 
> So it looks like the 20" MTB will have to wait a year or two. I hope they still make equally cool kids MTBs when I'm ready to buy.


Have you considered a mini BMX? They're a bit dearer, but they're much, much lighter, fantastic fun for them to ride and easy to sell when they grow out of them. My four-year-old could chase me around for hours.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

TR said:


> That is going to be one sweet Ventana Pete.
> Rob, the Ventana's ride like no other aluminium frame.
> I can feel no difference between my El Commandante and my previous steel Surly (not that a Surly is the best steel frame).


The one bike I really regret selling is my 17" Marble Peak hardtail (97 or 98 model). Sure, it had a 1in headtube and it was painted a particularly lurid shade of purple, but it was truly the best handling bike I have ever ridden. On techy singletrack it was utterly unstoppable. Sigh.

My N+1? Got my eye on a mate's roadie (pic below), but I'm finding it hard to commit (even though it *really* is the deal of a lifetime. I'd really love an Iron Horse Sunday World Cup (preferably an ex-factory one) or a Yeti 303, but I'd never use it properly...


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

A Nomad would go down nicely.


----------

